# Chicago club



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

Wondering if any one would like to start one.


----------



## deg04gto (Feb 10, 2008)

I would be interested and hopefully the word spreads to more members of this attempt so it can grow.


----------



## Soulonfire11 (Aug 8, 2008)

Im in. i know a few friends with GTOs so they would probably be interested....I can see what i can do about a local message board....atleast something free to start off and see if we get a lot of hits.


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

Sounds good guys. Hopefully this does work. My brother got a goat also i know he's in, i'll talk to him later, to jump in this.


----------



## deg04gto (Feb 10, 2008)

Hopefully it does work so we can get something established. Who knows if we can get a club going we should do t-shirts and stuff, gatherings (like at the Streets of Woodfield), etc. like the GTOAA.


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

That works for me. :cool


----------



## GOAT4PRES. (Aug 31, 2008)

Im in!:cheers


----------



## Soulonfire11 (Aug 8, 2008)

Anyone know how to make message boards?


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

Alright guys this is sounding very good. Im glad yous all want in on this. Hopefully more people do jump in.
Soulonfire11 -- any luck with those message boards.


----------



## deg04gto (Feb 10, 2008)

This is great! It sounds like it can get off the ground and maybe soon. Aside from doing a message board, we should plan some sort of gathering somewhere to meet and hopefully gather attention from others in the area. I usually see GTOs at Woodfield Mall on the weekends. Do you guys no know of any other hot spots to check?


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

Hopefully more people do get in. I'll try to arrange something up for next week or so. About where to meet that really dont matter, this first time i just want to get all of us together. Now where do all of yous stay at? That way atleast we could all meet up half way, or if yous guys perfer woodfield we could do that also. :cheers


----------



## GOAT4PRES. (Aug 31, 2008)

Well if you can make it there is a big car show (around 200 to 300 cars) that show up at a Meijier Grocery store at Golf and Algonquin on Fridays around 5 pm. I was there last week and there were about 6 or 7 other GTO's attending. 4 of us parked in a line so we were in some sort of order, the others were scattered in other aisles. I guess that could be one possibility.


----------



## Soulonfire11 (Aug 8, 2008)

Id be up for that. Id just need to get some directions


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

GOAT4PRES. Is that Meijier store located in Schaumburg?


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

How far is it from the woodfield mall?


----------



## GOAT4PRES. (Aug 31, 2008)

prob 1 mile just take Golf Road East and the Mejier would be on your right..


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

So there both near by each other. Well hopefully next weekend we could get a little meet, some where out there.


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

Well really what i want to do is get us all together this year, cause we all know winter is just around the corner and, we wont be able to do much this year anymore, that way we could talk about (t-shirts, decals, etc.) so we could start working on during the winter, that way we could have it ready for spring and not have to worry about it anymore.


----------



## hermdog73 (Jul 17, 2008)

Waz up guys...Im the missing link...Im alsgto4 brother. you can count on me im all in. I noticed my car looks alot like GOAT4PRES..waz up:seeya:


----------



## deg04gto (Feb 10, 2008)

I'm up for it as well. I live in the south side (7 minutes from Midway) but don't mind heading out to Woodfield or Schaumburg since I tend to see a lot of GTOs over there. :cheers I'll go just about anywhere. Oak Brook Mall would be another good meet up spot since it has big parking lots. Either way, it would be cool.


----------



## CycloneJack (Apr 30, 2007)

I'm in. I live in South Elgin, which is only like 20 minutes from Woodfield or that Miejer. I'm afraid I can't go to anything til after November 6th. I have a slight altercation with my license and am not letting anyone else drive it. When I went to the track earlier this year there were about 4 or 5 guys there with GTO's (only one of them brought it to race though) that all told me I should meet up with them at Busse Woods on Sunday's during the summer. I never did it because I've been busy all summer, but I know there's some guys over there that would probably join in. Two of the guys I talked to most said they weren't members on here though, only LS1GTO, but I don't know their names. I just know the one has a CGM that has exhaust and a tune (the one that actually showed up with his car that day) and the other kid claimed to have an IBM with turbo. In case any of you somehow know them.


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

Welcome aboard CycloneJack --- It dont matter if you can't take your goat the only thing is for all of us to get together and find out how were going to do this. Dont worry about im not even taking my goat, its gone till next year im riding with my brother hermdog. How i said earlier, were not even really going to do anything this year since winter is just around the corner. I just want to get everything ready for the spring, and see who's in. :cool


----------



## deg04gto (Feb 10, 2008)

Has anyone posted this idea on the LS1GTO.com forum since its possible that some of us have memberships with that site as well? I know that site has been around longer and has more members.


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

Ill go on and post a thread on the ls1 forum later on today. Im thinking that we might have a little gathering next weekend either on friday or saturday dont know yet. Ill keep you's informned though. :cheers


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

Hey GOAT4PRES. your car does look like my brothers in the way. Maybe the only difference is that yours is a 04 and his is a 06. Thats very cool.


----------



## GOAT4PRES. (Aug 31, 2008)

Looks like twins, ferternal of course. By the way I saw a blue gto at dunkin donuts this morning, any in here eating donuts this morning?


----------



## Soulonfire11 (Aug 8, 2008)

How far is everyone from oakbrook mall? I think that would be an interesting meeting place... Or whatever, Im up for anything. I say we do this next weekend friday or saturday. Saturday night would probably be ideal. We just got to find a good meeting place...


----------



## CycloneJack (Apr 30, 2007)

Just wondering, how old are all you guys? I'm 22.


----------



## deg04gto (Feb 10, 2008)

I'm 27 and Oak Brook is about 15-20 minutes from depending on traffic. Friday night or Saturday night would work for. If Saturday, would like it to be after 10 pm (I get out of work at 9 and work in downtown and need to go home to get my car)


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

I'm 26. So where do yous perfer Woodfield or Oak Brook. Im coming from almost Indiana and really dont care and YES the meet will be either friday or saturday.


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

I've been also thinking about names. Tell me what yous guys think.


MIDWEST GTO CLUB
CHI TOWN GTO CLUB
GREAT LAKES GTO CLUB
WINDY CITY GOATS 


Personally my favorite is WINDY CITY GOATS


----------



## GOAT4PRES. (Aug 31, 2008)

I also like Windy City Goats. I'm 23 and doesn't really matter where. I work sat and sun night until 10pm so sat's not the best day, Friday works though.


----------



## hermdog73 (Jul 17, 2008)

I guess im the oldest goat in here so far.35.Yeah go ahead laugh it up:rofl:Im also in Indiana, Schererville...


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

What up old fart :lol:


----------



## hermdog73 (Jul 17, 2008)

wha up bro. Hey GOAT4PRES how you like ur twin????


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

So hermdog what name do you like better. Did you find out about next weekend.


----------



## deg04gto (Feb 10, 2008)

Windy City GTO Club sounds good and so does Great Lakes for those who are not necessarily from Chicago but nearby either way. I would be up for either day or location. Oak Brook may be a good half way point and is easy to get to from just about anywhere. My .02 cents


----------



## vistalord (Sep 12, 2008)

Can I have in?


----------



## Soulonfire11 (Aug 8, 2008)

I also like Windy City Goats. Its got a nice catchy ring to it. Im not sure about my work schedule this coming weekend, but I'm sure we can figure something out. Friday night could probably work. I live in Darien so its also around 20-25 minutes from Oakbrook. I personally prefer there because Woodfield is about an hour drive. I'm 18 so i think i might be the youngest here.


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

vistalord --- Welcome aboard. :cheers


----------



## deg04gto (Feb 10, 2008)

Welcome aboard Vistalord!! Do you have any buddies who own GTOs who may be interested?


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

I went to Oakbrook Mall today and it seems like a nice place. Im thinking the meet will be there. Its a good 45 minute drive from where im at, but then again it was a ****y day so next time it might be quicker.


----------



## Soulonfire11 (Aug 8, 2008)

I know of a few other meets going on this coming weekend, i just saw it on ls1gto.com maybe we should meet up with some of them and get some recruits...


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

I'm thinking it should rather be in oak brook since everyone seems to be ok with it.


----------



## deg04gto (Feb 10, 2008)

I agree with Oak Brook, its easier and closer to get to. I saw the posting on LS1GTO.com about the meet and where they are going and sounds cool but a little far on the first 2 meeting points. I know that they're eventual destination is here in the city and we can possibly meet up with them depending on what route they are taking. Either way, I feel we should stick to Oak Brook to organize our ideas for the club and go from there.


----------



## Soulonfire11 (Aug 8, 2008)

Oakbrook is fine with me. Now what day should this be on? Friday or Saturday?


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

Is going to be at Oakbrook.
TBD on the day still.


----------



## vistalord (Sep 12, 2008)

deg04gto said:


> Welcome aboard Vistalord!! Do you have any buddies who own GTOs who may be interested?



Nope I am a Former Mustang guy. Right now all my friends are to busy making Goat jokes at me. But I do know some guys near me that have GTO's maybe I can convince them.:cool


----------



## vistalord (Sep 12, 2008)

hermdog73 said:


> I guess im the oldest goat in here so far.35.Yeah go ahead laugh it up:rofl:Im also in Indiana, Schererville...



Youngster


But anyone from Indiana is very funny:lol:
J/K

We can sit around and talk about old war stories.

PS. I am 36


----------



## aarons1k (May 23, 2008)

I am inny, keep me posted!


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

Its always good to have more people. Welcome aboard aarons1k. :cheers
I'll keep you posted.


----------



## deg04gto (Feb 10, 2008)

Hopefully the weather cooperates for the meet so we can actually be outside for it. Hey Vistalord, tell your buddies that you own the original muscle car. As for Oak brook, I recommend that we meet by restaurant area of the mall near the Cheesecake Factory and Wildfire. If not the McDonalds across the street on Cermak Rd. since its very visible.


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

The mcdonald's area would be a great idea, now for weather hopefully it does get better and alot of this road blocks clear up if not we might have to make it to the next weekend, we'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## deg04gto (Feb 10, 2008)

I just saw the weather forecast for this weekend and saw that its going to be a nice weekend. The roadblocks shouldn't be a problem since they are east of the mall and its easy to get around them so either way people can still get to the McDonalds without a problem by getting off at I-88 at the Cermak Rd exit or taking Cermak Rd there from other expressway exits or streets. I personally would prefer the meet to be this weekend since I'm going to out of town next week (will be in Minnesota).


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

Alright ill try my best to arrange for this weekend.


----------



## Soulonfire11 (Aug 8, 2008)

I have off of work friday night so it would probably be the best for me.


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

Well guys im sorry to inform that the meet will be cancelled for this weekend due to my brother working. I was trying to arrange it for next weekend but i see that deg04gto is gone for that weekend. So the meet well be on saturday October 4. Sorry for the inconveince. Hopefully during this time more people could join. During this time also im going to try to find and see who could do some decals and, shirts for us and im trying to start a website also. Oh and the name of the club will be Windy City Goats.


----------



## silgoat05 (Jul 1, 2006)

can i join in on this club? also i'm on the ls1gto site bunch of us are meeting at the dave&busters in addison to cruise into downtown so if any one wants to join us your welcome to. it is this sat. 20th be there around 10:30-10:45 p.m. will be leaving here at 11:30 to head down town!!


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

Welcome aboard -- silgoat05 :cheers
Ill keep you posted.


----------



## deg04gto (Feb 10, 2008)

Cool silgoat05 arty: the more the merrier and hopefully everyone can make it for the first meet in a few weeks. Do you have any friends/ relatives who may be interested?


----------



## silgoat05 (Jul 1, 2006)

maybe a couple buddies from the other forum!!


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

Thats good silgoat05 the more the better.


----------



## vistalord (Sep 12, 2008)

alsgto04 said:


> Well guys im sorry to inform that the meet will be cancelled for this weekend due to my brother working. I was trying to arrange it for next weekend but i see that deg04gto is gone for that weekend. So the meet well be on saturday October 4. Sorry for the inconveince. Hopefully during this time more people could join. During this time also im going to try to find and see who could do some decals and, shirts for us and im trying to start a website also. Oh and the name of the club will be Windy City Goats.


OCT 4th FTW!!! I am in


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

Sounds good vistalord.


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

Just a couple more days, and the meet will be going on. Hopefully this beautiful weather sticks around. Hope to see yous there. One more thing it is going to be on Oct. 4.
But what time will it be best for yous. Im pretty sure i could make it at anytime. Just want to check with yous.


----------



## deg04gto (Feb 10, 2008)

I'm good for that day and would prefer something past 9:30 pm


----------



## 636ninja (Sep 24, 2008)

I will be in once I get my goat. Should be getting it within a month. Im in joliet/plainfield


----------



## deg04gto (Feb 10, 2008)

You should stop by anyway 636ninja so you can see other GTOs so you can get some influence for your purchase


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

Welcome aboard -- 636ninja :cheers


:agree with what deg04gto said you should stop by.


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

Im thinking we should do this meet around 2:00 pm. That way we have some daylight to see the goats.
What do yous guys think.


----------



## Soulonfire11 (Aug 8, 2008)

Daylight would be nice. Im not sure how it will fit around everyone's work schedules and such.


----------



## 636ninja (Sep 24, 2008)

maybe I will stop by and cruise my ninja with ur goats....


----------



## deg04gto (Feb 10, 2008)

I wouldn't mind going during day but won't know if I'm available to go until tomorrow so will keep you all posted.


----------



## deg04gto (Feb 10, 2008)

Alright all, got my schedule for that day and I will not be available for a daylight meet. I gotta work from 11:15 am to 7:15 pm so I can only be available in the evening like I previously mentioned. I'm still up for the meeting but it would have to be after 8 so i can have time to get my car and head towards the agreed meeting site (McDonalds on Cermak Rd across the street from Oak Brook mall) and sorry I can't get out earlier


----------



## silgoat05 (Jul 1, 2006)

well we could meet around 9p.m. or so no prob. for me off on sunday!! how bout u guys?? ok so we are meeting at the McDonalds on cermak and what?
what's the other cross street?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Alright guys, when the Windy City Goat club gets going strong, let's not forget about us little guys!!


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

Never that Rukee.
Hey deg04gto do you work on sunday? That could probably work also.


----------



## deg04gto (Feb 10, 2008)

That Mcdonalds is on Cermak Rd and Rt 83. As for Sunday I will not know if I'm available to meet until Thursday cause thats when I get my schedule for Sunday through the following Saturday. I can not guarantee if whether or not I will be available (and if so, what time) for that day since its too late for me to request that day off. I would prefer to follow through with the already agreed date of the 4th (evening time for me, 9 pm like silgoat had mentioned would work) so that way we can all meet and figure out everyone's schedules so that way it makes it easier to plan future meets once we find out what everyone's availability is.


----------



## vistalord (Sep 12, 2008)

deg04gto said:


> That Mcdonalds is on Cermak Rd and Rt 83. As for Sunday I will not know if I'm available to meet until Thursday cause thats when I get my schedule for Sunday through the following Saturday. I can not guarantee if whether or not I will be available (and if so, what time) for that day since its too late for me to request that day off. I would prefer to follow through with the already agreed date of the 4th (evening time for me, 9 pm like silgoat had mentioned would work) so that way we can all meet and figure out everyone's schedules so that way it makes it easier to plan future meets once we find out what everyone's availability is.


Keep me in the loop guys I am still in.:willy:


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

Alright saturday it is at 9:00 at Mcdonalds.


----------



## silgoat05 (Jul 1, 2006)

sounds good to me!!


----------



## vistalord (Sep 12, 2008)

alsgto04 said:


> Alright saturday it is at 9:00 at Mcdonalds.


Ok cool Saturday at 9:00pm will work.:agree


----------



## deg04gto (Feb 10, 2008)

Good, will see you guys therearty:


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

Hey there guys im going to be sending yous a PM later on with my cell number just in case on if anything happens on saturday if any of us get lost on the way up there or if yous guys just cant make it for any reason. Talk to yous later.


----------



## vistalord (Sep 12, 2008)

Bump for reminder

See you guys there!


----------



## deg04gto (Feb 10, 2008)

Likewise


----------



## silgoat05 (Jul 1, 2006)

nice meeting u guys!!


----------



## deg04gto (Feb 10, 2008)

I agree and hopefully everyone can keep it going


----------



## Soulonfire11 (Aug 8, 2008)

Sorry i couldn't make it guys...I had work. Maybe next time though


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

It truely was a great meet. Thanks alot for going. It was a great honor to meet all of yous. This was the first of many to come and i know that we still need alot of work but within time it will all come together. :cheers


----------



## vistalord (Sep 12, 2008)

Yes it was nice metting all of you. Very cool! I cant wait to meet every one again.


----------



## Scott81288 (Aug 22, 2008)

When is the next meeting?


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

Hey Scott ill let you some time this weekend going to gather some stuff around see if we could have another meet pretty soon.


----------



## vistalord (Sep 12, 2008)

alsgto04 said:


> Hey Scott ill let you some time this weekend going to gather some stuff around see if we could have another meet pretty soon.


Let me know. I sent you your email back. I have been so busy with projects. But would be cool if we meet again soon.


----------



## Breze84 (Oct 16, 2008)

im down


----------



## deg04gto (Feb 10, 2008)

I would be down as well


----------



## vistalord (Sep 12, 2008)

How about Nov 15th?


----------



## deg04gto (Feb 10, 2008)

That sounds good to me


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

Sorry guys been very busy. Anyways Nov 15 will work.

Next meet Nov 15. Location somewhere in Downtown Chicago


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

Well if thats kool with yous (location)


----------



## tjg05gto (Aug 21, 2008)

Hey any chance I could get some info on all of this? I have a buddy that does alot of photography. We go on alot of cruises with the ferarri and lambo clubs of chicago and he gets alot, alot of kudos on the pics he takes. he always rieds along with me. Does good work takes hundreds of pics. will email them to who ever wants them


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

Welcome aboard buddy it will be great to have you come along with us. That will be awesome for your buddy to take some pics. :cheers


----------



## tjg05gto (Aug 21, 2008)

Just let me know like exact times, cuz im coming from milwuakee. im also going to need to have an adress so i know where im goin


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

Damn all the way from Milwaukee.
Kool ill keep you posted for sure and il make sure something is really going down cause i dont want you to take a drive all the way out here for nothing.
Keep you posted.


----------



## Scott81288 (Aug 22, 2008)

Where were u thinking about meeting up? Super dog might be a pretty cool place to meet up depending on how many people go.


----------



## deg04gto (Feb 10, 2008)

Last time we met up at the Oak Brook Mall and this time we're thinking of somewhere in downtown Chicago. The Dominicks on Canal and Roosevelt is a good spot since its in the south loop and has a big parking lot. Any other suggestions guys?


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

deg04gto said:


> Last time we met up at the Oak Brook Mall and this time we're thinking of somewhere in downtown Chicago. The Dominicks on Canal and Roosevelt is a good spot since its in the south loop and has a big parking lot. Any other suggestions guys?


That sounds like a pretty good place to meet. Now if we want to go somewhere else that would work also the thing is just to meet somewhere first.


----------



## tjg05gto (Aug 21, 2008)

hey if you guys want some good pics try to find someplace with a good backdrop to sit all the cars infront of.

ps. got rearended by a vw yesterday. damn nazis


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

I dont know guys but were suppose to get our first snow storm on saturday. I dont know if yous guys want to arrange this some other time better. Or if yous guys want we could meet up at some resturant and just talk indoors like last time, just this time bring the work cars, since we still need alot of work to do for this club.
Just trying to be on the safe side here dont want anything to happen to our beautiful cars.


----------



## vistalord (Sep 12, 2008)

alsgto04 said:


> I dont know guys but were suppose to get our first snow storm on saturday. I dont know if yous guys want to arrange this some other time better. Or if yous guys want we could meet up at some resturant and just talk indoors like last time, just this time bring the work cars, since we still need alot of work to do for this club.
> Just trying to be on the safe side here dont want anything to happen to our beautiful cars.



:agree I will be driving my Taurass anyway.


----------



## Soulonfire11 (Aug 8, 2008)

Hey I know all you guys are in my general area and i was wondering if anyone did their header install themselves and maybe wanted to give me a hand?


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

I ended up taking mine in i went to 2 shops and one place was talking about from $1000 to $1500 just to install them so i went to another place and got them installed there for $280 i think it was. Good luck buddy.


----------



## silgoat05 (Jul 1, 2006)

*header install!!!*



Soulonfire11 said:


> Hey I know all you guys are in my general area and i was wondering if anyone did their header install themselves and maybe wanted to give me a hand?


did mine with a couple of buddys at there shop i could talk to them and see how much they want to do yours??? also what kind of headers??


----------



## Soulonfire11 (Aug 8, 2008)

I got a set of jet coated Stainless work long tubes with catted mids. I don't want to spend too much on the install and i want it done right so if anyone knows a good shop id appreciate it


----------



## silgoat05 (Jul 1, 2006)

ok i'll talk to them 2-nite!!


----------



## vistalord (Sep 12, 2008)

WindyCityStangs.com

Why Dont we do something like this.


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

That looks very good John. Im intersted.

Where have you guys been at?

Nothing happened Nov 15.


----------



## vistalord (Sep 12, 2008)

alsgto04 said:


> That looks very good John. Im intersted.
> 
> Where have you guys been at?
> 
> Nothing happened Nov 15.


Oh Brother sorry. I have so many other things going on. But things are slowing up right now. Do you have my number? You can call me anytime if not I will PM it to you


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

vistalord said:


> Oh Brother sorry. I have so many other things going on. But things are slowing up right now. Do you have my number? You can call me anytime if not I will PM it to you


Yeah i think i do.


----------



## deg04gto (Feb 10, 2008)

I was down for that meeting but no one seemed as if they were going. Thats a pretty cool site and good idea for our club to consider


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

So are yous guys still driving the goats?


----------



## CycloneJack (Apr 30, 2007)

I'm driving mine sparingly. If I see no snow in the forcast for the day and it's a weekend, I drive it. Although, as soon as we get our first big snow and the salt goes down, it's in the garage for good.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

CycloneJack said:


> I'm driving mine sparingly. If I see no snow in the forcast for the day and it's a weekend, I drive it. Although, as soon as we get our first big snow and the salt goes down, it's in the garage for good.


Mine too. We just got about 2 inches of snow, but they didn't salt. The temps going to be over 45* today so it'll all melt, I might get another weekend out of her! :cheers


----------



## Breze84 (Oct 16, 2008)

yup driving sadly


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

Yup we finally got our first snow storm and it aint pretty.
Glad im not driving the goat.


----------



## deg04gto (Feb 10, 2008)

It sucked but same here, my goat ain't coming out until it completely goes away. I don't mind driving my car out in the cold as long as there is no snow or salt on the ground


----------



## bones (Dec 29, 2008)

Not trying to barge in on you guys, but we have a Chicagoland club that is mainly LSx powered. I'm excited about getting my goat this late winter early spring (working out some final finances first). Well anyways we have a Vb board just like GTO forum here plus a lot more to offer. We participate in track days, car shows, bbqs, man you name it we do it. Well it's just an offer, like I said I don't want to steal anyones thunder.

Hope you guys decide to join us, I'd sure like to see some goats on the site.

Well if you'd like check us out and tell me what you think...

WolfpackRacing


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

bones said:


> Not trying to barge in on you guys, but we have a Chicagoland club that is mainly LSx powered. I'm excited about getting my goat this late winter early spring (working out some final finances first). Well anyways we have a Vb board just like GTO forum here plus a lot more to offer. We participate in track days, car shows, bbqs, man you name it we do it. Well it's just an offer, like I said I don't want to steal anyones thunder.
> 
> Hope you guys decide to join us, I'd sure like to see some goats on the site.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info.

I wouldnt mind hitting yous guys up after we get our club going, all GTOs.

Would be nice to have alot of lsx powered cars all together for a gathering


----------



## deg04gto (Feb 10, 2008)

bones said:


> Not trying to barge in on you guys, but we have a Chicagoland club that is mainly LSx powered. I'm excited about getting my goat this late winter early spring (working out some final finances first). Well anyways we have a Vb board just like GTO forum here plus a lot more to offer. We participate in track days, car shows, bbqs, man you name it we do it. Well it's just an offer, like I said I don't want to steal anyones thunder.
> 
> Hope you guys decide to join us, I'd sure like to see some goats on the site.
> 
> ...


I:agree Alex and I actually met up with those guys over a year ago through a friend and we met up with some of them by Lake Shore Drive. It was pretty cool and I remember the photo we all took with the cars lined up was on the website for a while which is probably still there in their gallery. I have some of those photos too. I like the idea of networking with each other for events and stuff but I would like to keep our club as a GTO only club while Wolf Pack Racing is open to more makes and models from what I saw so that way nobody is stealing anybodies thunder as mentioned. What do you guys think?


----------



## bones (Dec 29, 2008)

alsgto04 said:


> Thanks for the info.
> 
> I wouldnt mind hitting yous guys up after we get our club going, all GTOs.
> 
> Would be nice to have alot of lsx powered cars all together for a gathering


Hey sounds good to me! Whenever you guys would like to hang with us just give a shout! 

Hey deg, I remember ya man haha, I think you guys were at speedinc last year as well correct? Well hope to see some of you guys around over the summer!


----------



## deg04gto (Feb 10, 2008)

bones said:


> Hey sounds good to me! Whenever you guys would like to hang with us just give a shout!
> 
> Hey deg, I remember ya man haha, I think you guys were at speedinc last year as well correct? Well hope to see some of you guys around over the summer!


Yes thats correct. We were there but got there kind of late and we saw you all leaving shortly after we got there. Sounds cool and we'll just have to wait until the weather clears up


----------



## deg04gto (Feb 10, 2008)

He Al, any word from anyone else about the World of Wheels Auto Show? Hey Bones are you going to check it out as well cause we plan on meeting up there


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

deg04gto said:


> He Al, any word from anyone else about the World of Wheels Auto Show? Hey Bones are you going to check it out as well cause we plan on meeting up there


I got my brother going also and he also has a GTO.


----------



## deg04gto (Feb 10, 2008)

Sounds good, I know vista said he was going and have you've heard from the other members?


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

Nope havent heard anything yet.


----------



## Mikey340 (Jul 18, 2006)

We have a Chicago based club already but it kinda failed because the few ppl that showed up to meetings got tired of doing everything and then getting bashed for it lol
It could be taken over very easily?

Chicago Goat Mob
Mike


----------



## Empaler (Dec 24, 2004)

I am in but it is kinda crazy feeling me being from the city. and going to a meet in the surburbs :?


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

Empaler said:


> I am in but it is kinda crazy feeling me being from the city. and going to a meet in the surburbs :?


Im from the city also.

We are not only going to meet in the suburbs.

You and Mike should come check us out were going to be doing a little gathering at the World of Wheels on Jan. 24 if yous guys want to come out there with us. I started a new thread its located also on the Great Lakes section called Windy City Goat Meet for more info.


----------



## vistalord (Sep 12, 2008)

Yup I cant wait going to be fun. At worst just PM your Phone numbers and we will meet down there.


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

vistalord said:


> Yup I cant wait going to be fun. At worst just PM your Phone numbers and we will meet down there.


:agree


----------



## deg04gto (Feb 10, 2008)

alsgto04 said:


> Im from the city also.
> 
> We are not only going to meet in the suburbs.
> 
> You and Mike should come check us out were going to be doing a little gathering at the World of Wheels on Jan. 24 if yous guys want to come out there with us. I started a new thread its located also on the Great Lakes section called Windy City Goat Meet for more info.


We will meet in various parts of the city and burbs to accommodate our members since we know that not everyone is from the city. That way we are fair and considerate to where our members are coming from. Theres no room for bashing and all members should be encouraged to share their ideas for the progression and growth of this club. Everyone will do their part since this club is still in its early stages


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

deg04gto said:


> We will meet in various parts of the city and burbs to accommodate our members since we know that not everyone is from the city. That way we are fair and considerate to where our members are coming from. Theres no room for bashing and all members should be encouraged to share their ideas for the progression and growth of this club. Everyone will do their part since this club is still in its early stages


:agree Everyones opinion counts and were open to hear them all.


----------



## Mikey340 (Jul 18, 2006)

We just started a new club....
GTO/G8/Camaro








Mike


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

Sweet. Ours is also heading in the right direction.


----------



## deg04gto (Feb 10, 2008)

alsgto04 said:


> Sweet. Ours is also heading in the right direction.


:agree and am looking forward to the next meeting. Things are rolling along like we talked about


----------



## silgoat05 (Jul 1, 2006)

so r u guys joining this group or staying solo???


----------



## deg04gto (Feb 10, 2008)

I personally feel that we should stay on our own since we've picked up some support while at W.O.W. the other weekend and have some things ready to move on for the very near future. Its a good idea though to network with and support other clubs, what do you guys think?


----------



## deg04gto (Feb 10, 2008)

You should stop by for our meeting this saturday Sil so you can hear whats happened up to this point


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

Supporting one another would be great and, yes were staying solo, things are going pretty good right now.


----------



## vistalord (Sep 12, 2008)

deg04gto said:


> You should stop by for our meeting this saturday Sil so you can hear whats happened up to this point


Guys My Son's have basketball games on Saturday and my wife works so I have to take them. Do you think we can move this to saturday night? Just wondering?


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

vistalord said:


> Guys My Son's have basketball games on Saturday and my wife works so I have to take them. Do you think we can move this to saturday night? Just wondering?


Around what time?


----------



## vistalord (Sep 12, 2008)

alsgto04 said:


> Around what time?


Anytime after 5pm is you can do it.


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

vistalord said:


> Anytime after 5pm is you can do it.


I could do it but we have to see with David if he could.


----------



## deg04gto (Feb 10, 2008)

Saturday night is fine with me but I work and won't be available until after 9 pm. If anything changes with my shift I'll let you all know. Also, if we're going to meet at night, is the location going to change?


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

What about if we change it to Sunday Feb.15. (same location) cause I dont think ill be able to make it at 9 on Saturaday.

Do yous guys work on Sundays?


----------



## deg04gto (Feb 10, 2008)

I would have to get back to you on that one cause I won't know if i'll be off or not til thursday but I can try to request it off. I can't promise that I will get it though. My shift this saturday is from 4pm to 9 pm but depending on how the store is doing that day when I go in, if its really slow they can either reduce my shift or cancel it completely but won't know til saturday


----------



## deg04gto (Feb 10, 2008)

What about this Sunday or maybe even a week day depending on schedules?


----------



## silgoat05 (Jul 1, 2006)

yea i know i've been really busy missed world of wheels, and others things sorry
where is the next meet at???


----------



## deg04gto (Feb 10, 2008)

its cool Sil, its like that for everyone but we're making progress. There was a tentative meeting scheduled for this Saturday at Chicago Ridge Mall but now thats up in the air since things have come up for a few members


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

I think its better off if we make on Feb.15. In the morning.


----------



## vistalord (Sep 12, 2008)

alsgto04 said:


> I think its better off if we make on Feb.15. In the morning.


+1000000 I can do that. If everyone is ok with that. Sorry just family things make me :willy:


----------



## deg04gto (Feb 10, 2008)

I'll put in my request for that day tonight


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

Sounds good.


----------



## vistalord (Sep 12, 2008)

Guys!!!! www.windycitygoats.com

I have Registered the Domain and have the web hosting in place. I now need to work on the design with the forum Software. This is a generic site right now just telling people in Concstruction.


----------



## vistalord (Sep 12, 2008)

OK I have a test forum up for now. We are going to be a month out before we go live. I will need to show you guys everything about it.


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

Very good job. We will arrange something that way you could show us.


----------



## deg04gto (Feb 10, 2008)

Cool, thats awesome. We should see at the next meeting we talked about for the first weekend in March


----------



## deg04gto (Feb 10, 2008)

Very nice job Johnarty::cheers:cool


----------



## vistalord (Sep 12, 2008)

I got the Vbulletin working last night or this morning. OMG I have to go to work in 5 hours. Anyway the site is now 100% and we can start to take members. Any Design Changes can always be done. I hope you guys like it as you are the Founders with me. This is going to be great. Check it out again.

www.Windycitygoats.com


----------



## vistalord (Sep 12, 2008)

alsgto04 said:


> Very good job. We will arrange something that way you could show us.


Yup Sign up tomorrow and I will add you as an Admin. Very easy to use and not to confusing. We should get all get together have a beer and Party. arty:


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

Great job John.


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

Signed up.


arty:


----------



## deg04gto (Feb 10, 2008)

Just signed up as well


----------



## ItalianGoat (Jan 11, 2009)

Excuse me for imposing but why dont you guys just join ChicagoHoldenConnection.com We have just started about two weeks ago and are improving fast... it doesn't make much sense to have two chicago based clubs when there arent that many of us to begin with... stop on by post up, all are welcome!:cheers


----------



## deg04gto (Feb 10, 2008)

Appreciate the offer and thanks for the consideration, we will keep in mind and it also goes the other way as well. You guys are more than welcomed to come and hang with us since there is nothing written in stone saying you can't have multiple memberships to other clubs in the area. Our site was just launched and is still being worked on plus we too have a lot things coming up for the club very soon but we first started last year and were established on 10-4-08 in Oak Brook, IL. with our first meeting/gtg for our club. We are not here to compete with other clubs rather than to network plus this city and state is more than big enough to accommodate multiple clubs. Hopefully you can check us out as well and maybe we'll see each other on the road ways:cool :cheers


----------



## ItalianGoat (Jan 11, 2009)

looken forward to see what you guys do with it, see ya around.

Good Luck,
Brad


----------



## deg04gto (Feb 10, 2008)

ItalianGoat said:


> looken forward to see what you guys do with it, see ya around.
> 
> Good Luck,
> Brad


Likewise and you all have a nice site as well. Thanks a bunch and good luck to you all as well.


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

deg04gto said:


> Appreciate the offer and thanks for the consideration, we will keep in mind and it also goes the other way as well. You guys are more than welcomed to come and hang with us since there is nothing written in stone saying you can't have multiple memberships to other clubs in the area. Our site was just launched and is still being worked on plus we too have a lot things coming up for the club very soon but we first started last year and were established on 10-4-08 in Oak Brook, IL. with our first meeting/gtg for our club. We are not here to compete with other clubs rather than to network plus this city and state is more than big enough to accommodate multiple clubs. Hopefully you can check us out as well and maybe we'll see each other on the road ways:cool :cheers


:agree


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

To *anyone* and *everyone *involved in this discussion:

For the past hours I've been reading and going back and forth through this mess,
truth be told,when i started this club i never thought it was going to get out of control like it has been.

It was back in september of last year and i did so because i didn't know anyone who i could hang around with that has gtos in my city,thankfully my brother got his goat shortly after and that's when i decided it was time to make somethin out of it. That's how i got the guys together for our first meet.WE ARE NOT trying to pick up anybodys pieces we have started this club to enjoy our cars in a different level, to meet with people who have our same interests and God permit make something great out of it.
Mostly everyone in this forum knows me and they know i started this from scratch, not knowing what was out there. Thanks to John, David and my brother for being there.

I also dont see no problems with having 2 GTO club if yous guys want to join well cool then if not we understand but we dont need to be going back and forth. I also like to finish what i started with this club and to tell you the truth things are looking very good.


----------



## vistalord (Sep 12, 2008)

WindycityGoats has decided to stay open for now under new leadership. I would check us out when you can but I would also check out Chicago Holden Connection for a great chicago club.


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

site is down until Monday...
Bill


----------



## vistalord (Sep 12, 2008)

Back online. We are planning on staying open until next year and see where we are. If we reach our goal of 10 stable members that would be great. We want to offer people another choice thats all. We are in no way Trying to compete with the other clubs in the area.


----------



## Ejjw18 (Sep 3, 2009)

Hey guys. Just bought my 2006 torrid red GTO yesterday and am picking it up on tuesday. Would love to join the club.


----------

